# ***HELP*** about DC 12V



## latae84 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi i drive 2003 nissan altima 3.5 and i havent using my front DC port for a while and today i tried to charge my cell phone and there is no power coming from the DC port. But then i tried the one inside the cabin located inside the cabin between the 2 front seats and that one works perfectly fine. HELP any suggestions will do, i am little paranoid about this things. Thank you any comments will help me greatly.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

On mine it's little funny too, you have to adjust whatever you have plugged in. I use the one in the console for my phone, and the one on the dash for my radar detector. Sometimes I have to wiggle it to make it work. If that doesn't work, check your fuses. Also the wires behind the dash may have come loose. Happened to me couple of times. The DC will pop out and you can plug the wires back up.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i tried to stick a cigarette lighter in there and got stuck.. 
i had to yank it out and i pulled the cables from the back.. you probably did the same thing.. snap the round thing up using a flat head.. and see if the cables are there.. if not try the fuse.. if all of the above fails just buy a new plug.. i dont think it should cost more than 30 bucks or so...


----------



## latae84 (Feb 20, 2006)

ok thank you guys... i will try those methods and everything fails i will buy a new pug i guess....^^;; again thank alot for the replies.


----------

